# Advice Please



## Teus (Nov 25, 2009)

Dear Fellow Members,

we are moving to Joburg in February 2010 and need some advice. I have read all the other posts that harp on about crime and issues, all advice has been understood so thanks. We have lived and worked in Iraq, Brazil, Afghan, Falkland Islands to name a few places, so were a security conscious. Advice on the following subjects if any can be of help.
1. I will be working in Bedfordview and as such don't want to commute too far. 30 mins would be acceptable. Could anyone reccomend any complexes with good amenities and security and advise of an average rental cost for a 2 bedroom place, in good condition?
2. Would 30'000 ZAR allow a couple a comfortable standard of living? (excluding rental costs.)
3. What is the approximate cost of health insurance/ cover for a couple, early 30's with no current issues?
4. Are gated communities actually communities? ie do they actually have a social scene?
5. Could anyone advise on the monthly/ annual charges of running a current account, without overdrafts, charges etc.

If any could answer at least one of these questions I would be grateful. If you can reccommend estates or complexes even if you have an interest I would be grateful.

Many Thanks

Teus


----------



## Beachi (Aug 27, 2009)

*answers*

1. I will be working in Bedfordview and as such don't want to commute too far. 30 mins would be acceptable. Could anyone reccomend any complexes with good amenities and security and advise of an average rental cost for a 2 bedroom place, in good condition?
2. Would 30'000 ZAR allow a couple a comfortable standard of living? (excluding rental costs.)
3. What is the approximate cost of health insurance/ cover for a couple, early 30's with no current issues?
4. Are gated communities actually communities? ie do they actually have a social scene?
5. Could anyone advise on the monthly/ annual charges of running a current account, without overdrafts, charges etc.

1. Rental costs range from R8000 to R25000 depending on how upmarket you want to go. Would you be looking for furnished or unfurnished? Take a look at justletting(dot)co(dot)za and privateproperty(dot)co(dot)za
2. 30000ZAR after tax will be a good salary excluding rental costs.
3. Not sure about the health cost. Most companies include that in the benefits of your salary, but you could visit discoveryhealth(dot)co(dot)za
4. Gated communities aren't communities if you don't make them social communities. Some have clubhouses and restaurants, but South Africans are really friendly so I wouldn't worry about building friendships. It will happen overnight.
5. You're looking at about R120 a month - and there are many different options available. If you draw a lot of cash you're penalised, but South Africans don't carry wads of cash around for security reasons. Internet banking and credit cards are key.


----------



## Teus (Nov 25, 2009)

Beachi said:


> 1. I will be working in Bedfordview and as such don't want to commute too far. 30 mins would be acceptable. Could anyone reccomend any complexes with good amenities and security and advise of an average rental cost for a 2 bedroom place, in good condition?
> 2. Would 30'000 ZAR allow a couple a comfortable standard of living? (excluding rental costs.)
> 3. What is the approximate cost of health insurance/ cover for a couple, early 30's with no current issues?
> 4. Are gated communities actually communities? ie do they actually have a social scene?
> ...


Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------

